# Beretta 70S .22 LR



## Jay73 (May 22, 2019)

I purchased it in early 1980's. Used it once with a box of 50 LR cartridges then put it away. I have both the grips that came with it and the Beretta "Flat" grips. I do not need it anymore.

It is in excellent condition. I am wondering about the best way to sell it for best return. I do know about the FFL requirements.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd give Gunbroker or Armslist a try.

If the price is right I probably know several interested parties.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

